# Seidenmeister Tsai



## Güldenbart (30. September 2012)

Werte Gemeinde,

der o.g. Lehrer bietet mir auch nach der Erledigung der Quests in dieser Gegend keine Rezepte an...was mache ich falsch?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## schenkbael (30. September 2012)

Die Lehrer bieten doch nur noch ein komplettes Set mit zufälligen Stats an und danach muss man Rezepte gegen Ruf und Geiste der Harmonie(Tal der ewigen Blüten kaufen)

zumindest ist es so beim Schmied  denke das wird nicht anders sein


----------



## Güldenbart (30. September 2012)

Hat sich erledigt


----------

